
An in-progress JRuby port of notch's 48 hour "Ludum Dare" game competition entry - there
https://github.com/peterc/potc-jruby
======
mrspeaker
One thing I was taken back by while watching Notch coding (besides his
incredible productivitiy) was that all of his code was super-simple... no
crazy tricks (besides some nice bit-twiddling), no weird data structures, no
language-specific magic: I don't know much Java but I understood every single
thing he did! That's awesome.

In fact, the source code is so straightforward that I think you could almost
automatically generate the game in other languages!

~~~
ido
Well to be honest there is very little language-specific magic in java - the
base language is very simple (in terms of complexity of the language, not how
easy it is to code in).

------
wccrawford
I'm really disappointed in myself for not taking advantage of watching him
code. Seeing the source code is one thing, but it's another to watch someone
work. I learned a lot from pair-programming with others, so I can't imagine
why I didn't see the utility in this.

However, it has inspired me to dissect his code and learn from it, and
hopefully be ready to submit my own entry in the next one. I imagine I'll need
to put a lot of practice in before then so I can be ready to code an entire
game in 48 hours.

Any tips are welcome!

~~~
petercooper
Enjoy the first few hours here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYBUCYUNn3Q>

~~~
wccrawford
Awesome, thanks!

------
grimen
Very nice, good work Peter! It crossed my mind too when I peeped Notch code
(was a bit addictive) to try port it in jruby, as it was as already mentioned
a very explicit Java implementation.

The FPS was higher than I expected it to be, for a script language that is. :)

------
trungonnews
jruby is getting better everyday. :)

~~~
bobfunk
And seems like InvokeDynamic is just about to make it even more awesome!

Charles Nutter tweeted this about running the port on Java 7:
<https://twitter.com/#!/headius/status/106217563788283904>

